# Advice for a total noob!



## Ham (20 Feb 2008)

Hi, looking for some advice guys.

I am an overweight 51 year old who smokes likes the bint out of Ab Fab and has basically ignored fitness levels for years.

My plan of action to address these lamentable conditions is in hand and, for this, I need all the advice that can be given.

At a given date (Good Friday) I intend to junk the fags and to give me an incentive I need a challenge. Within 2 weeks of being smoke free I intend to cycle to work on most days (when not hissing it down, basically). This is a 17 -18 mile journey one way (34-36 miles total) Now, I don’t intend to just dive into that with my level of fitness – I intend to do a few 10 miles runs for practice. I have cycled most of my life but only for short (3-5 miles) distances and I am quite muscular (though me lung are half shot!)

Questions: 1. Is this a reasonable challenge?
 2. What bike should I be looking for? (£300-£400 range) Racing/Tour?
 3. What gear is a ‘must’
 4. I am 5”6” - what size frame am I looking at? 

Thanks


----------



## walker (20 Feb 2008)

I would initially say go stedy with the fag quiting business. If you have been smoking most of your life it's highly likely that the body will start a cleaning process and you will find yourself wheezing more than you should. Your body is trying to do two things at once and you don't want your first few cycle rides to be bad one's thus putting you off cycling for life. 
I'd break into the distances easily, try doing 10 miles and work your way up. Whatever you do don't smoke and cycle at the same time.

What sort of cycling will you be doing? mainly road? mainly off road? a bit of both? it's easier to give us more details on these basis then we can advise you as to what bike is suitable for your needs. 

Gear thats a 'must' are your basic Spares i.e. Inner Tubes, light's (if you plan on being out after dark) a helmet, I would advise getting some glasses too, as in summer the odd bug can take you out.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (20 Feb 2008)

wrt a bike - there are loads to be had, go and try some out, you will find out which one you like best. 

Essential gear - Quality cycling shorts that fit you properly.
- on every trip - pump, patches, spare tube, multi-tool.
cycling tops - dead cheap from decathlon, and so much more comfortable and suited to that kind of distance than regular sports clothes.
- panniers, you might like to go for a cyclocross type bike that can take a pannier or two, get the load off your back and onto the bike.


----------



## Arch (20 Feb 2008)

Welcome! And here's my two penn'orth...

Reasonable challange? Probably. I can't say from experience, because I've never tackled a commute of that length, but since you are already capable of doing more than a mile, you've more chance of managing than many people. I would say, don't force yourself to do it everyday, at first. Your body will need rest to recover, and there is nothing 'copping out' about doing it every other day to start with, or less, even... If there was anyway you could do bike in, leave bike there, bus home, bus in next day, bike home, that would make it easier to start off - 17 miles is not too hard, but by the end of the day, you may regret having to do the 17 home again. But a lot of it is mental attitude. So go for it, but listen to your body, and give it a break when you need to.

What type of bike - I'm no good on specific models, but I'd generally opt for more of a touring type than a racing type, because it needs to be moderately robust to do that day in, day out, carrying you and your gear, possibly on potholey roads. The important thing is to try a few, and get something you are comfortable with - whether you have drop bars, triple chainrings, any of that, what matters is that it feels right for you. After all, you're going to be spending a good couple of hours a day on it.

What gear is essential? Again, it's personal choice, but for ME, over that distance, it would be pannier(s) (therefore, a bike with a rack), a DECENT lock (don't rely on a flimsey cable), lights, basic repair kit/tool and pump, maybe waterproof trousers or rainlegs, a decent waterproof breathable jacket. Whether you choose to ride in work clothes or not depends on your work clothes and how sweaty you intend to get. You might prefer to have cycle specific clothing - something like Bikesters, and a proper top (but a t shirt will do) and a longsleeved top as well. A helmet is a question of personal choice - I wear one, mostly because my Mum would shout at me otherwise. 

Frame size, no idea, but someone will know...


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2008)

1. Sounds reasonable, provided you break yourself in gently as you are suggesting. I'd also think of cycling it one way. Say take the bike in the car cycle home and back the next day. General advice is to increase our mileage by 10% a week but of course you have to start somewhere.

2. Oooh big question. What do you ride now? If it's roadwork a hybrid or a road bike but not a mtn bike for those distances. Though that's a very personal choice.

3. Walker's list and add waterproofs, gloves and cycling shoes with a stiff sole. You can think about cleats later on then, unless you already have them. They'll make a big difference to your effeciency.

4. Depends on the bike as the geomaetry seems to be measured different on type of bike and manufacturer. For a roadbike, I'd say start at a 51cm frame.


----------



## summerdays (20 Feb 2008)

You don't need all the gear at once... you are going to keep looking at stuff ... so you may as well save some of it for your continual grazing purchases. 

Given the distances covered I think the pannier, rack, lock, water bottle holder and probably cycle specific bottom half clothing to start - together with cyclecraft (a book with good advice about road positioning). And of course puncture repair kit and pump. You can then gradually add the rest, as quickly or slowly as you find necessary.


----------



## Ludwig (20 Feb 2008)

A hardtail mountain bike with a 48 -38 -28 crank and something like a 12-28 cassette/freewheel will perform very will on the road, climb superbly and you can ride the off roads routes as well to build up strength and stamina.
Standard road bikes although faster are more prone to punctures and wheel buckling. The fatter tyres on a mtb will take the potholes and lumps in the road better and these days are the commuters bike of choice.
Build your fitness up slowly - 18 miles is a long way after a hard days work.


----------



## giant man (20 Feb 2008)

Well done ham for recognising you have a problem and wanting to do something about it! well done sir!


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2008)

I'm sure you'll manage it but the danger might be biting off more than you can chew and getting demoralised. Don't be afraid to readjust your goals if necessary. All the best and let us know how you get on.


----------



## arranandy (20 Feb 2008)

Don't try and do too much too soon. Break yourself in gently with the commute. Maybe start by doing a couple of days a week then build up from there. 17-18 miles is going to take anything from and hour to an hour and a half at a reasonable pace.
Final piece of advice - padded shorts!!


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Feb 2008)

Ditto what Giant Man said ...

Good luck with quitting the cigarettes are you going to use any of the Nicotine replacement stuff ? i'm using the patches and i have'nt had a cigarette for 3 weeks  although i now have a new addiction for Blueberry Muffins 

Simon


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Feb 2008)

Ludwig said:


> A hardtail mountain bike with a 48 -38 -28 crank and something like a 12-28 cassette/freewheel will perform very will on the road, climb superbly and you can ride the off roads routes as well to build up strength and stamina.
> Standard road bikes although faster are more prone to punctures and wheel buckling. The fatter tyres on a mtb will take the potholes and lumps in the road better and these days are the commuters bike of choice.
> Build your fitness up slowly - 18 miles is a long way after a hard days work.



Disagree with the above.
If I was cycling 18 miles each way on roads the last thing I'd want is a mountain bike. Suspension even at the front is a waste of time and saps effort, unless you can lock-it...then you might as well have a lighter rigid fork in the first place. Fat tyres MTB tyres even with slicks just are not necessary on roads and road wheels rarely buckle. The bike you describe is certainly NOT the commuter bike of choice for the distances required.

My suggestions would be a good hybrid, something like a Speciallized Sirrus variant if you prefer flat bars, or a Giant SCR if you prefer drop bars. The Giant is a fairly gentle positioned drop-bar rather than a balls-out race rocket. The pros of drops are slightly improved aerodynamics and a wider variety of hand/arm/back positions for longer distance comfort. Wheels and tyres will be well up to the task. Both are regular commuting steeds.

Both bikes will have triple chainrings for wide range gearing, will take full mudguards and a rear-rack if required. Full guard capability is pretty useful on a commuter hack.

Agree that good clothing helps...start with shorts and a good waterproof, Altura or similar. DHB kit at Wiggle as well as Halfrauds own kit (Bike-line) is VG VFM.
Clipless pedals are a real benefit for that distance too. Shimano SPD's are often the first system of choice being easy to use, double sided pedals being available and shoes you can actually walk in.

Other than that, a good track-pump is a good investment, Cyclecraft will help you stay alive, P-repair kit and knowing how to use it is good too.
Finaly a good LBS (Local Bike Shop) is a very fine friend.

Agree with others,as an ex-smoker returning to cycling I can vouch for taking it easy at first, build miles and confidence before plunging in at the deep end. Oh, and it'll be absolutely worth it.

Keep asking questions.


----------



## Muddyfox (20 Feb 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> If I was cycling 18 miles each way on roads the last thing I'd want is a mountain bike. Suspension even at the front is a waste of time and saps effort, unless you can lock-it...then you might as well have a lighter rigid fork in the first place. Fat tyres MTB tyres even with slicks just are not necessary on roads and road wheels rarely buckle. The bike you describe is certainly NOT the commuter bike of choice for the distances required.
> 
> My suggestions would be a good hybrid, something like a Speciallized Sirrus variant if you prefer flat bars



I would agree with this ... i've got a set of slicks for my mountain bike but when i test rode a sports hybrid thingy (GT Zum i think) it was much much quicker for alot less effort 

Simon


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Feb 2008)

FWIW i find that the more i tell people around me what I am going to do/achieve the harder it is not to achieve it...so tell the world you are packing in smoking and will be riding yourelf fit etc...and keep telling them...works for me...but it may not for everyone.

Good winter bike clothing is a must...that way there are no excuses when it rains or gets grim outside.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Feb 2008)

Well done Ham. I'd echo what others have said, mostly. A touring bike makes an excellent commuter and can be used for other stuff as you start to get more into cycling. If you're willing to buy secondhand, Dawes Galaxies can be picked up pretty cheaply.
Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## cyclebum (21 Feb 2008)

Can't argue with the advice given already and well done for taking the plunge. 

As far as the quitting smoking is concerned this is more my field than cycling and I think someone has already mentioned realistic goals. Setting yourself a fixed goal may not necessarily be the best approach as it can be demoralising if you get to 2 weeks and find you are not where you hoped to be. I have worked with hundreds of smokers in the past and every experience is different so there are no diffinative time markers (some have no problems at all while others go through a whole range!)

I would start 'practicing' with your bike ASAP and take it gently. Remember when you get up Good Friday to have no smoking related stuff near you to get in the way. Some people like to have a hidden stash but personally I don't hold with this as it is always too much of a temptation. If you do cough and wheeze as has been mentioned just remember it is only the body finally being able to do the job it was designed to do, and this will all depend on how much, how long, how efficiently you have smoked.

Good luck with it all, you sound pretty determined to stick at it, good on you


----------



## Ham (21 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I am currently trawling the net to find the right bike for the job. I am leaning towards the Road/Tour (audax?- excuse my ignorance!) bike to maximise speed/comfort. My route will be on main roads/dual carriageways with some, but not all, cycle ways. 

I have picked Good Friday to quit the fags coz I am in Suffolk at the in-laws who, though not, virulent anti-smokers, have no smoking in the house - so no temptation to kick it off!


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2008)

I have an Audax a Dawes Audax 2006 available at spa cycles www.spacycles.co.uk Naturally I can recommend it! Currently a good price.


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2008)

Hi there Ham, An Audax bike is like a racing bikes slightly bigger brother, but not as big as a full blown tourer. It has similer, but not the same frame angles but will be comfortable on long day rides, Audax rides over set distances. They are well suited to light weight touring and commuting. I have had a Dawes Audax for ten years and I would not give it up.


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2008)

Go with the advice about an Audax or a road hybrid (Spesh Sirrus type) - 17 miles is a long way on the road on an MTB, and as a 'beginner' you'll hate it.

If you eventually want to MTB, then buy one for that purpose. I used to do a regular 20 mile each way commute, but that was done on a road bike which I fitted mudguards to in Winter. I also used the MTB in bad weather, and that was hard work.

My commute now if 8 miles each way, and I use my MTB, but that's for the workout and saving the nice bikes for weekend.

Start off with one or two days a week, pick the better weather days if you can, then you won't get put off. You'll soon be riding in all weathers. And to quote "There is no bad weather, just bad clothing".


----------



## Andy in Sig (21 Feb 2008)

Touring bike and a couple of decent panniers.


----------



## bonj2 (21 Feb 2008)

I've always been suspicious of the "mtb '_AS_' a commuter" school of thought. If you want to do MTBing, you want to get a PROPER mtb, i.e. one with fat tyres and suspension, and that therefore isn't good for doing long distances on the road (in a reasonable time) on.
For 17 miles you definitely want a road bike.

My advice which I use, being an ex smoker, is to USE cycling to help you keep off smoking.
So start cycling while you're still smoking. Then give up smoking, and see how much faster you get. i.e., the fact that you're better at cycling is motivation to not smoke.


----------



## Arch (22 Feb 2008)

bonj said:


> My advice which I use, being an ex smoker, is to USE cycling to help you keep off smoking.



Or, use smoking to keep you cycling. Get a mate to drive just ahead of you, with a fag dangling from a stick, like a donkey with a carrot...

Sorry. Spoken with the smugness of a non-smoker. But also with the voice of someone who currently has no will power whatsoever. Good luck with it all Ham!


----------



## simonali (22 Feb 2008)

I used to do a 20 mile (each way) commute on a slick tyred MTB and it was no problem at all, so I don't know why people are saying it would be? It's still a bike!

It also meant that I could ride along the river on the way home in the summer, which wouldn't have been comfortable on a road bike. On a fatter tyred bike, i.e. a hybrid/MTB, you have more options for alternative routes if you have a little more time on your hands.

Used to like that ride, I got on the river at Walton-On-Thames and had to get back on the road near Old Windsor, where the river went through the grounds of Windsor Castle. Got back on it again in Eton.


----------



## iacula (22 Feb 2008)

I concur with the others about breaking yourself in gently, try shortening the journey or doing it alternate days etc. My experience of commuting tells me though that if you give yourself a choice you'll be tempted to take the easy option. So, sell the car or let another member of the family use it, who cares if it rains you'll feel so virtuous, your warm glow will evaporate the wet as it hits your body.


----------



## killiekosmos (22 Feb 2008)

Hi,

You've got lots of advice from others on bikes/clothes etc. You may find 18 miles each way a bit of a challenge early on. We are talking about maybe an hour and a half extra each way. Does your work have showers? Your route seems to have a lot of busy roads - are you comfortable cycling in fast traffic? Buy a copy of Cyclecraft and get practicing. You could try cycling in one day and back the next so that your legs get a chance to recover or if the weather is bad.

Good luck


----------



## twowheelsgood (22 Feb 2008)

I would seriously think about only cycling one way to start with maybe 2-3 times a week and then build up, that's a serious distance to do from no fitness base at all. It's definitely doable but do you really want to be on the road 2-3 hours a day in total? You will be to start with. Distance isn't difficult even for complete novices, it's keeping a consistant, fast pace that comes with practice. It's great you have the enthusiasm though. Also this time of the year, you're likely to be in the dark quite a bit.... 

As for the bike, I'd go tourer or audax with the capacity to take up to a 32mm and down to a 23mm tyre and definitely with the ability to take mudguards and a pannier. The main decision you'll need to make is flat bars or drops. Everyone has an opinion on this but in general flats give you better control in traffic and drops can be more comfortable over longer distances. A good compromise is flat bars with bar-ends. As this type of bike is not exactly fashionable, you can quite often get good buys secondhand. You can use an MTB converted but this often is more hassle than it's worth and to me never feels as good as a real road machine. Most have suspension forks that you definitely don't want, the wrong tyres and the wrong gearing (usually a 44T) - why bother? Ultimately if you are going to ride distance onroad and go offroad, the only satisfactory solution is 2 bikes. Aim for Deore or better level equipment from Shimano or Tiagra or better from the road range. Unfortunately campag doesn't work very neatly in commuter bikes without changing rings - the previously recommended 48-38-28 or 26 triple is advice worth heading. Nearly all standard road/race kit is too tall for general use.

You really don't need all that much special kit to start, just the padded shorts. For the rest, other sports kit is fine AS LONG AS IT ISN'T COTTON. It gets wet and loses it's insulting properties, which is horrible and potentially unhealthy when you have 50kph of windchill going downhill. Man-made or fine wool rules the cycling world. Look out for offers on running kit in Aldi or Tchibo if you don't want to spend much.

Other than that, it's quite likely that you might want to change the saddle and invest in a set of lights. The only rear light to own is the cheap Smart 1/2 watt superflash, the rest just aren't worth it unless you have a silly budget. Front lights, you'll have to do a bit of research here, lots good info about what's available to suit every pocket - think about your runtime for that long commute though, you may end up having to spend more than you think here.

Good luck.


----------



## cyclebum (23 Feb 2008)

simonali said:


> I used to do a 20 mile (each way) commute on a slick tyred MTB and it was no problem at all, so I don't know why people are saying it would be? It's still a bike!




I am no expert but I have to say I agree with this, I have done all my India training on a mtb and that was with a lot of road work using slicks. In India we did the whole thing on hybrids with knobbly tyres as there were sections we really needed them. We still managed some lovely cycling on the better roads and I didn't find it a problem at all. I suppose it comes down to what you get used to


----------



## byegad (24 Feb 2008)

Ham, What you aim for is achievable. I returned to cycling when I was 48 unfit and overweight and before I took early retirement at 56 was commuting 16 miles each way, but not every day! 
It took me a year to be really confident that I could commute and was doing 12 miles each way 2 or 3 days a week. The longer commute was the result of a job change and by then 12 miles, 16 miles, 20 miles would all have been fine by me. 
The advice to start small and build up is the same for any physical activitey and you WILL need rest days as you start your commuting. I read somewhere that even if you are a fit enthusiast you should build some bike free days into your week. I feel that is good advice, a couple of days off could be the weekend once you are fit. However be warned if the bug bites you'll want to go further and see more than your commute offers.


----------



## alicat (25 Feb 2008)

Ham 

Well done for taking the plunge. 

Not wishing to be alarmist but have you considered going for a check up with your GP before you embark on your fitness regime? Giving up smoking will be an initial strain on your system and starting cycling will be another.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Feb 2008)

Ham's off!

Good luck - loads of sound advice here - I'm two years older than you and the bike is a real pleasure nowadays, although I have never smoked. Saw this yesterday... 

NO pigging hot x buns either - try lighting them maybe, but no scoffing!!!


----------



## Ham (6 Mar 2008)

*First stage*

Well, first stage underway. I have bought a Dawes Giro 500 2007 and reasonable windproof jacket various odds and sods – toolkit/HV jacket/luminous strips/lights/helmet/socks? And this weekend will get to the LBS for jersey/padded shorts and shoes.

Seen me Doc to get a quick check to see that I’m not going to keel over after the first mile and, more importantly, get the anti-smoking drug that will help with the fag busting.

When I’m all sorted and kitted out I will begin the training - 5- 10 miles every other day for a couple of weeks before attempting my first commute (maybe one way, depending how I feel!)

I’ll keep you posted


----------



## Ham (6 Mar 2008)

*Spoke to soon!*

Damn - Dawes 2007 Giro out of stock at suppliers!


----------



## Muddyfox (7 Mar 2008)

Ham ... Spa Cycles are doing the 500 at £375.00 

Spa Cycles

Simon


----------



## Ham (10 Mar 2008)

Got a Giant SCR 3 2008 instead for £370..is that good?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Mar 2008)

Ham said:


> Got a Giant SCR 3 2008 instead for £370..is that good?




Giant SCR 3 is a great all-rounder, particularly for a newbie with commuting aspirations. IMO better than Dawes Giro.
The frame is good and comfortable, the fit is more for comfort than balls-out racing, good carbon fork, Sora is a well-known quantity, robust and durable.
The bike will take full mudguards (important for winter commutes) and will also take a rear-rack for lightweight duties. The bikes no slouch, a 50 y/o pal bought one last year and he happily screams along at 20 mph.

It's a lot of bike for the money. It would be worthy of lighter wheels and tyres to up its performance if you ever needed too.


----------



## Ham (27 Mar 2008)

Ok just back from me mini holiday and no fags for 6 days. The Giant has been delivered and is sitting in my front room (much to the Ball & Chain's annoyance!) Now, obviously, it was semi assembled and I was wondering (being a non mechanical sort of geezer) was there any advice on these forums as to correctly putting the front wheel/handlebars/brakes/seat together? I seem to remember a video somewhere but, for the life of me, I can't find it!


----------



## buggi (27 Mar 2008)

i started out with a Carrera from Halfords. that would be in your price range. There is a lot of bike snobbery about Halfords but Carrera are ok (stay away from the apollo stuff) and it's more to do with the monkeys that work behind the desk. 

if you're unfit and thinking about a 17 mile commute each way (which is what i do) i would suggest this. 

Leave what you can at work and carry the least possible. Do you have shower's there? you will probably need one. Can work supply a locker for you to put your clothes in?

if you can leave stuff at work, a road bike would be better than a tourer because it's lighter. 

Is there an alternative way of getting home to begin with, ie. train? it's quite a jaunt when you haven't done it before (the first time i did it, i was as unfit as you and nearly died by the time i got 5 mins away... i thought "this is a bad idea!") but i did do it and two weeks later i was thinking this is a breeze (well, not quite but i managed it a lot better) but i've never smoked either. you might find your really knackered if you do round trips to begin with, so a good way would be to either cycle to work and take the bike on the train home, or just do it a couple of times a week to begin with.

working up to 3 times a week round trip to begin with will be sufficient to substantially increase your fitness level. don't ride too fast or your energy levels will drop during the afternoon and you'll be sleeping at your desk! 

then when you get as fit as some of the boys on here you can do it 4 or 5 times a week and have buns of steel. 

the first time is hard, but it will only ever be easier after that. even when i haven't been on my bike for a few months i slip back into it really easily and i've never felt like i did the first time i did it (and spent all day wondering how i was gonna get back up the really big hill i had freewheeled down!) (i didn't, i had to get off and walk but i've made it up everytime since)


----------



## Ham (13 May 2008)

Hi – back again

Well it’s been 8 weeks without a fag and my first commute. Not to bad, but my bum was incredibly sore about 15 miles out!

Only real problems was with the heavy traffic and the terrible state of the cycle paths on the dual carriageways, I mean, what is the point of tarmacking to edge of the cycle path and then ignoring the cycleway? 

Still. I’ll be back on the bike tomorrow (taking it steady!)


----------



## Tynan (13 May 2008)

hey ham and good man, that's a proper distance to commute, respect. it'll change your life, honest, I took it up eight months ago and I've shifted two and a half stone and got some lovely tone

arse and indeed all of you takes time to adjust but it will, stick to it, when you're ready, consider bib shorts/longs, they're more comfy, clipless pedals are a no brainer as soon as you're ready for them, almost all proper cycle kit is worth it when you're ready, it's all good gear

you're riding along dual carriageways? what is your route exactly, it's worth finding a route that suits you although with that distance I can understand wanting a direct head down route

keep us updated yeah?


----------



## Shaun (13 May 2008)

Ham said:


> Well it’s been 8 weeks without a fag and my first commute. Not to bad, but my bum was incredibly sore about 15 miles out!



8 weeks - excellent, well done! 

Not sure which is more impressive - a starter commute of 15 miles or kicking the fags? 

Keep up the good work. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## velocipede2288 (13 May 2008)

All good advice. I just wouldn't go for a mountain bike. A good tourer, with Marathon Kevlar tyres, and you souldn't get many punctures. I have never had any since using them. Keep to roads rather than paths, as they have more debris on them.
I have ridden a Claud Butler Daleman for 25 years and it has never let me down.


----------



## Ham (20 May 2008)

Now done me third 20 mile commute (only one way each time) and have cured the problem with the ‘lower regions’.

Don’t wear boxers under the cycle shorts….Doh! 

Slight problem – noticed my front tyre was slightly down so gave it a vigorous pump and managed to bend the valve, it is now stuck out but not (I think) losing air. 

Should I get a pair of pliers and bend it back or just leave it - as it did 20 miles bent with no (seemingly) ill effects?


you're riding along dual carriageways? what is your route exactly, it's worth finding a route that suits you although with that distance I can understand wanting a direct head down route

keep us updated yeah?[/quote]


I am going from Fullwood in Preston to Lytham St.Annes and the route takes me through heavy traffic till I reach a series of dual carriageways which takes me to Lytham. Don’t mind the dual carriageways so much – it’s the 15 sets of lights before I get out of Preston!


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2008)

Don't bend it back - either replace the tube or leave it for now.

Keep up the commuting !!


----------



## andyfromotley (21 May 2008)

Well done you.


----------

